# Mistakes that web designers make when using images



## The_Traveler (Aug 11, 2016)

Truly excellent article 

*Top 10 mistakes in handling website images and how to solve them | Cloudinary Blog*


----------



## waday (Aug 11, 2016)

That's a great article. I thought they were going to pimp out their services, but they didn't. Bravo to them.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 11, 2016)

Nice article with good information.  They left out one thing though, Making the whole website too damn busy.  Give me the information I seek.  I don't want sappy music, a lot of embedded flash that I have to wait on etc.  Make it clean and easy to uses.  For web sites the KISS principal is a must.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 11, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Nice article with good information.  They left out one thing though, Making the whole website too damn busy.  Give me the information I seek.  I don't want sappy music, a lot of embedded flash that I have to wait on etc.  Make it clean and easy to uses.  For web sites the KISS principal is a must.



Their emphasis was more on the image handling than overall content but your point is well taken.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 11, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice article with good information.  They left out one thing though, Making the whole website too damn busy.  Give me the information I seek.  I don't want sappy music, a lot of embedded flash that I have to wait on etc.  Make it clean and easy to uses.  For web sites the KISS principal is a must.
> ...


I probably should have phrased my response better.  I especially hate the overly busy photography sites with floating photos, sliding photos, and every other transition imaginable.  Often those photos incorporate some or all of the mistakes mentioned in the article.


----------

